# Smokey Brown/Brownskin? or Smutty Buckskin?



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

This is a recent picture. Here she has dapples for the first time ever. (Tribute Essential K is the GREATEST feed I have ever tried.)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There is no doubt in my mind that your mare is brown buckskin. Delicious! As for the effect of dun on brown, well it can vary from close to bay dun in colour, through to almost the same shade as a grulla, because brown itself varies greatly from nearly the same as bay, to almost entirely black.

Tested brown dun:


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Likely her breeder is insisting that she's a buckskin because she tested Aa. The problem with that is that only pet dna can distinguish bay agouti (A) from brown (At). So the average Joe wouldn't realize she is smokey brown instead of buckskin.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The other companies actually test for the lack of Agouti, so a. Their tests tell them if a horse is _ _, _a, or aa. If they get a _ they know there is an agouti there, they just do not know which form of agouti.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> The other companies actually test for the lack of Agouti, so a. Their tests tell them if a horse is _ _, _a, or aa. If they get a _ they know there is an agouti there, they just do not know which form of agouti.



Thank you for that correction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my she looks so close to my mare, which I have always referred to as a Sooty Buckskin, by i believe she is actually a brownskin as well. I have an actual Sooty Buckskin, and her sooty-ness changes with the seasons.

If you look at my horses in my profile Skye is the Brownskin and Della would be the Sooty Buckskin (She is not sooty in dead of summer)


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

But even still, the brown (At) theory is still up in the air not entirely reliable. Pet DNA was getting some impossible results so they've pulled the test.

And the other companies test for a lack of bay agouti (A) not agouti itself, since all horses have that locus.

But even with that said about the brown test, I've seen some examples of horses that were tested as At and dun, and some believe it almost amplifies the primitive markings. There's been a few gorgeous ones posted on another equine genetics page I frequent. But of course that may just be coincidence lol


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

KrystaLake said:


> Oh my she looks so close to my mare, which I have always referred to as a Sooty Buckskin, by i believe she is actually a brownskin as well. I have an actual Sooty Buckskin, and her sooty-ness changes with the seasons.
> 
> If you look at my horses in my profile Skye is the Brownskin and Della would be the Sooty Buckskin (She is not sooty in dead of summer)


I see you are also in WI, Maybe they are related  

Just because this is an old thread- Here is the resulting foal from the two above. I have not had her tested at all, but as far as I can tell she is just simply a bay dun. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/stop-growing-baby-rook-abundance-pictures-438458/


----------

